# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal newbie bau kencur

## soekamti

salam kenal semua,senior & master2,,
tony semarang 
ijin cari ilmu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal om, saya senang jadi nambah teman dari Semarang juga nih.

----------


## soekamti

siap master kalo pas di semarang kabar2 siap kopdar sama master2 dikois,,

----------


## LDJ

salam kenal om Tony, selamat bergabung

----------

